# Cat toys



## vraiblonde

I'm looking for some good toys to stuff in Claudia's stocking.  (Yes, my cat gets a stocking - shut up about it.)

She's an older cat - 13 - and isn't particularly playful.  I tried the kitty fishing toy and she just sits and stares at it before turning her back.  She'll occasionally chase a ball and she gets wound up over her catnip mouse.

Any other ideas?


----------



## mAlice

My kitty had a stocking, too.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Amazon.com: Cat Winte Fuzzy Sweater Small: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## Pete

vraiblonde said:


> I'm looking for some good toys to stuff in Claudia's stocking.  (Yes, my cat gets a stocking - shut up about it.)
> 
> She's an older cat - 13 - and isn't particularly playful.  I tried the kitty fishing toy and she just sits and stares at it before turning her back.  She'll occasionally chase a ball and she gets wound up over her catnip mouse.
> 
> Any other ideas?



Timmy is particularly fond of the caps of water bottles.


----------



## vraiblonde

Pete said:


> Timmy is particularly fond of the caps of water bottles.



But Timmy's playful and still has a lot of kitten in him.  Claudia doesn't bat things around, that I'm aware of.  And I even bought her laminate floors to facilitate the batting process.  No dice.


----------



## vraiblonde

Chasey_Lane said:


> Amazon.com: Cat Winte Fuzzy Sweater Small: Kitchen & Dining



You know, I thought about something like that.  Then Larry reminded me that tackling her down to get the sweater on her would likely result in severe bodily injury to myself.


----------



## Pete

vraiblonde said:


> But Timmy's playful and still has a lot of kitten in him.  Claudia doesn't bat things around, that I'm aware of.  And I even bought her laminate floors to facilitate the batting process.  No dice.



Too bad because I have about 40 of them under the couch I would have given to you.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

vraiblonde said:


> Claudia doesn't bat things around, that I'm aware of.  And I even bought her laminate floors to facilitate the batting process.  No dice.


How do you think she'd like a live mouse?  Maybe some crickets?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Pete said:


> Too bad because I have about 40 of them under the couch I would have given to you.



Sleuth might be able to use them for a craft project.


----------



## Kittykat33

vraiblonde said:


> I'm looking for some good toys to stuff in Claudia's stocking.  (Yes, my cat gets a stocking - shut up about it.)
> 
> She's an older cat - 13 - and isn't particularly playful.  I tried the kitty fishing toy and she just sits and stares at it before turning her back.  She'll occasionally chase a ball and she gets wound up over her catnip mouse.
> 
> Any other ideas?



Both of my cats get stockings too. They love anything with Cat nip in it. Like the mice and balls. ABout 3 years ago I got them this Santa hat from PetSmart that makes a crinkle noise when they play with it and they still love it. Thanks for reminding me I have to go get them stuff here soon.


----------



## wineo

Try Care A Lot not sure of the website, great magazine.  Have lots of cat stuff.


----------



## Dye Tied

Would Claudia like a kitten friend?


----------



## vraiblonde

Chasey_Lane said:


> How do you think she'd like a live mouse?  Maybe some crickets?



She'd probably love them.  But she's not getting any of those.


----------



## BS Gal

My cat was quite thrilled to be playing with a sparrow this morning.  I couldn't catch him.....


----------



## vraiblonde

Actually, you know what?  Chasey gave me an idea:

Would it be cruel to get a hamster so that she could watch it?  Not cruel to her, but cruel to the hamster having this predatory cat peering in at it all the time.  Do you think the hamster would care?


----------



## jenbengen

vraiblonde said:


> She'd probably love them.  But she's not getting any of those.



  Wish I could help but I have a 10 month old cat who attacks anything and everything. We got the cutest cat stocking at Target for $5. It has a place on the front to put her pic in.


----------



## Kittykat33

vraiblonde said:


> Actually, you know what?  Chasey gave me an idea:
> 
> Would it be cruel to get a hamster so that she could watch it?  Not cruel to her, but cruel to the hamster having this predatory cat peering in at it all the time.  Do you think the hamster would care?



Fish tank also works. Trouble loves to watch our fish, it is too funny to see her watching them.


----------



## Club'nBabySeals

I have a couple of older cats who aren't exactly young and spry anymore, and while they'll turn their noses up at just about any jingle-ball or feather-toy, they absolutely cannot resist the Laser Pointer.  I highly recommend it.


----------



## SpriteZero

How about some organic cat nip? 
My cats love the stuff..really "good" stuff...
At her age, she could use a good "high" now and then..and at her age..why should she be forced to play with toys?
Give her a good buzz and she will be a happy cat!!


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:


> I'm looking for some good toys to stuff in Claudia's stocking.  (Yes, my cat gets a stocking - shut up about it.)
> 
> She's an older cat - 13 - and isn't particularly playful.  I tried the kitty fishing toy and she just sits and stares at it before turning her back.  She'll occasionally chase a ball and she gets wound up over her catnip mouse.
> 
> Any other ideas?


I found the greatest give for cats last  year at a local craft fair. This lady makes cat quilts. It's a padded square that has catnip incorporated internally in the center square of the quilt. it is machine washable and the catnip can be refreshed over the years simply by ironing the center square. I bought one for my sisters two cats and one for my mom's two cats last year for Christmas. 

The cats LOVE it. My sis has an older and a younger cat. The older cat LOVES to curl up and sleep on it. The younger cat LOVES to tunnel under it and use it as a cat cave. My mom's two cats loved it as well. Rocky was dying from cancer this time last year so I let my mom open this gift for them early. Rocky slept on it all the time. Velcro is a very old cat who still uses that cat pad to this very day. He tends to chose it to curl up on as well.

I was skeptical when I first purchased them, but now that I've seen how well received they were in two different homes, I'd buy them again for other cats in a heartbeat!


----------



## itsbob

vraiblonde said:


> Actually, you know what?  Chasey gave me an idea:
> 
> Would it be cruel to get a hamster so that she could watch it?  Not cruel to her, but cruel to the hamster having this predatory cat peering in at it all the time.  Do you think the hamster would care?



And get the hamster one of those balls so he can scamper around the house and drive the cat crazy!!?


----------



## K_Jo

vraiblonde said:


> I'm looking for some good toys to stuff in Claudia's stocking.  (Yes, my cat gets a stocking - shut up about it.)
> 
> She's an older cat - 13 - and isn't particularly playful.  I tried the kitty fishing toy and she just sits and stares at it before turning her back.  She'll occasionally chase a ball and she gets wound up over her catnip mouse.
> 
> Any other ideas?



Get her a kitten!


----------



## Attitude

K_Jo said:


> Get her a kitten!



a roll of toilet paper?


----------



## belvak

How about one of these? Wouldn't fit in the stocking, but ours like it so much, we had to buy one for each cat.


----------



## vraiblonde

itsbob said:


> And get the hamster one of those balls so he can scamper around the house and drive the cat crazy!!?



See, NOW you're thinking.  That would be a riot and surely keep the cat entertained.  But I'm worried that it would traumatize the hamster.

Can hamsters have heart attacks?


----------



## jenbengen

vraiblonde said:


> See, NOW you're thinking.  That would be a riot and surely keep the cat entertained.  But I'm worried that it would traumatize the hamster.
> 
> Can hamsters have heart attacks?



  OMG, that sounds like a lot of fun (well, except for maybe the hamster). He may not have a heart attack, but he'll have a lot of poo in his ball by the end of the day.


----------



## Larry Gude

*She'll...*



vraiblonde said:


> Any other ideas?




...have a blast with these; 

M18A1 Claymore Antipersonnel Mine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I'd let her open them privately however.


----------



## vraiblonde

Maybe instead of a hamster, I could get something that I didn't care if it croaked.  Like a mouse or something.  Then if it keels from a heart attack, I can just flush it and get a new mouse.

What are they - like a buck or two each?


----------



## AnnieC

vraiblonde said:


> See, NOW you're thinking.  That would be a riot and surely keep the cat entertained.  But I'm worried that it would traumatize the hamster.
> 
> Can hamsters have heart attacks?



Not really...but in addition to all that hampster poop, you will have trails of hampster pee allover your floors!!!

Go buy a small remote controled car. and cover it if fake fur...that is FUN!!!


----------



## vraiblonde

My daughter used to have a windup hamster - Harry the Happy Hamster - that would roll around in it's hamster ball.  That would be perfect if I could find one of them again.


----------



## Dye Tied

vraiblonde said:


> My daughter used to have a windup hamster - Harry the Happy Hamster - that would roll around in it's hamster ball.  That would be perfect if I could find one of them again.



here's a start

Mouse Wind-Up


----------



## belvak

vraiblonde said:


> My daughter used to have a windup hamster - Harry the Happy Hamster - that would roll around in it's hamster ball.  That would be perfect if I could find one of them again.



Found this... Used to see things like this at KayBee Toys and such all the time.


----------



## aps45819

vraiblonde said:


> I'm looking for some good toys to stuff in Claudia's stocking.  (Yes, my cat gets a stocking - shut up about it.)
> 
> She's an older cat - 13 - and isn't particularly playful.  I tried the kitty fishing toy and she just sits and stares at it before turning her back.  She'll occasionally chase a ball and she gets wound up over her catnip mouse.
> 
> Any other ideas?



Try these


----------



## vraiblonde

belvak said:


> Found this... Used to see things like this at KayBee Toys and such all the time.



That's perfect!


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:


> That's perfect!



I bumped the "Ferrets and hamsters need adopting" thread for you... but I'm not sure if your 4 page application for a hamster that will be used to amuse your cat will pass...


----------



## vraiblonde

kwillia said:


> but I'm not sure if your 4 page application for a hamster that will be used to amuse your cat will pass...



I'll just lie and say it's for a pet and I'll promise to keep it indoors.  I mean, that's the truth, if I word it properly.

:shrug:


----------



## Nickel

I think I'll get my cat a series of cardboard boxes so he can stuff his tubby butt in them.


----------



## Larry Gude

*I'm getting...*

...my cat a lump of coal for Christmas and shoving it up his azz.

Hoepfully, it will be so cold this winter I'll have diamonds by Easter.


----------



## Cowgirl

I'm getting the kitten a gift certificate......to the vet to get her repro organs removed.


----------



## luvscats

stuff a large sock with paper towels and lots of good qual catnip.  I call them "sock monsters" and my cats love them.  they like the crinkly sound of the paper and, of course, they love the catnip.  one on my guys eventually rips the sock to shreds.

also like the idea of getting a kitten.


----------



## huntr1

Get one of the balls with a fake animal tail attached.  They sell them (or at least they used to) at all the toy stores.

Then, when the tale is destroyed by the cat, replace it with a REAL animal tail like a squirrel or racoon.


----------



## vraiblonde

Well, it has been determined that Claudia doesn't like anything that makes noise.  She liked the laser pointer for about 5 minutes - actually chased after it and pounced on it.  Then, when she realized there was nothing to capture, she went and hid under the bed.  Now all I have to do it flick it on and she's gone.

My cat is so stupid.  

She seems to like the squirrels in the yard.  Maybe I should get her one of those.


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:


> Well, it has been determined that Claudia doesn't like anything that makes noise.  She liked the laser pointer for about 5 minutes - actually chased after it and pounced on it.  Then, when she realized there was nothing to capture, she went and hid under the bed.  Now all I have to do it flick it on and she's gone.
> 
> My cat is so stupid.
> 
> She seems to like the squirrels in the yard.  Maybe I should get her one of those.



Get her one of those balls that releases a treat every once in a while.


----------



## mAlice

What on Earth - A Collection Of Fun Wear & Delightful Diversions


----------



## Larry Gude

*Yeah!*



kwillia said:


> Get her one of those balls that releases a treat every once in a while.



Vrail, I got one of those!!! I'll send it right down! It's big, and fat and black and every once in a while it moves and drops a poo ball or uses it's 'squirt' gun or maybe rolls over and licks it's azz for awhile. Doesn't need batteries. Puts itself away when the vacuum cleaner comes out. Self cleaning.

Claud will LOVE it!


----------



## Cowgirl

vraiblonde said:


> She seems to like the squirrels in the yard.  Maybe I should get her one of those.



PM Inkpen.


----------



## kwillia

Larry Gude said:


> Vrail, I got one of those!!! I'll send it right down! It's big, and fat and black and every once in a while it moves and drops a poo ball or uses it's 'squirt' gun or maybe rolls over and licks it's azz for awhile. Doesn't need batteries. Puts itself away when the vacuum cleaner comes out. Self cleaning.
> 
> Claud will LOVE it!



I'm actually thinking about getting a kitten.  I want one of these... Amazon.com: sleeping cat


----------



## Nickel

kwillia said:


> I'm actually thinking about getting a kitten.  I want one of these... Amazon.com: sleeping cat


Aww


----------



## kwillia

Nickel said:


> Aww



Love it! I hope K_Jo sees this thread.


----------



## belvak

kwillia said:


> I'm actually thinking about getting a kitten.  I want one of these... Amazon.com: sleeping cat



For some reason, those things give me the heebie jeebies. Make me think of Pet Cemetary and stuff...  Besides, I have two live cats that do that now anyway!!


----------



## Larry Gude

*I have...*



kwillia said:


> I'm actually thinking about getting a kitten.  I want one of these... Amazon.com: sleeping cat



...several broken in models to choose from if you don't mind not having that new cat smell...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:


> I'm actually thinking about getting a kitten.  I want one of these... Amazon.com: sleeping cat



Aw, how cozy: you can have your fake cat sleeping under your fake Christmas tree while watching your fake fire crackle and enjoying the beauty of your fake poinsettia plants.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:


> Aw, how cozy: you can have your fake cat sleeping under your fake Christmas tree while watching your fake fire crackle and enjoying the beauty of your fake poinsettia plants.



Exactly!


----------



## cattitude

I put a straw on the kitchen floor this morning and Chloe went nuts.  All the other cats joined in when they saw the fun she was having.


----------



## Cowgirl

kwillia said:


> I'm actually thinking about getting a kitten.  I want one of these... Amazon.com: sleeping cat





Nickel said:


> Aww





cattitude said:


> I put a straw on the kitchen floor this morning and Chloe went nuts.  All the other cats joined in when they saw the fun she was having.



 

My kitten tries to steal all my craft stuff.  Her absolute favorite toy is a pipe cleaner.  She goes nuts for it.


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:


> I put a straw on the kitchen floor this morning and Chloe went nuts.  All the other cats joined in when they saw the fun she was having.



Pepper LOVES that plastic ring you pull off a gallon of milk. It has that tap poking off the end of it which causes it to move funny when it's tossed about. She flips and flips and flips the hell out of that thing.  I'll bet your cats would love to play with that!


----------



## jazz lady

Mine love the plastic rings from around the neck of gallon milk containers as well as the laser pointer and the fishing pole with the feathers at the end of the line.  

Oh, and they LOVE those plastic balls that look like cages and have a bell inside - I think they're called Bizzy Balls.  THOSE get taken up before bed, else it's jingle-bang-jingle-jingle-bang-crash-bang all dang night.


----------



## cattitude

kwillia said:


> Pepper LOVES that plastic ring you pull off a gallon of milk. It has that tap poking off the end of it which causes it to move funny when it's tossed about. She flips and flips and flips the hell out of that thing.  I'll bet your cats would love to play with that!



Yeah, when we got the new stove, there were about 784 of them under the stove when we pulled it out.


----------



## cattitude

Cowgirl said:


> My kitten tries to steal all my craft stuff.  Her absolute favorite toy is a pipe cleaner.  She goes nuts for it.




And it the oddest thing, all of my cats love emery boards..you'd think that would make their teeth hurt.  It makes mine hurt just to see them carrying them around.


----------



## Nickel

jazz lady said:


> Oh, and they LOVE those plastic balls that look like cages and have a bell inside - I think they're called Bizzy Balls.  THOSE get taken up before bed, else it's jingle-bang-jingle-jingle-bang-crash-bang all dang night.


We have about 9 of those behind the washing machine and about 17 under the couch.


----------



## Cowgirl

cattitude said:


> And it the oddest thing, all of my cats love emery boards..you'd think that would make their teeth hurt.  It makes mine hurt just to see them carrying them around.



Hmm....good idea!  Chilli hasn't quite mastered "no bite" yet...I'll get her to play with that, and then she'll only bite me with little nubs!!!


----------



## cattitude

Another thing I don't get...Booger and Allie carry all of their "things" and drop them in the dry food pan.  What is up with that?  For the last week, every time I go to feed them, there are two of the cellophane wrappers from Ott's cigarette packs laying on top of the dry food.    One day, I found their spotted, catnip-filled mouse drowning in the water bowl.


----------



## vraiblonde

Do I have the only retarded cat that doesn't play?????


----------



## Nickel

cattitude said:


> Another thing I don't get...Booger and Allie carry all of their "things" and drop them in the dry food pan.  What is up with that?  For the last week, every time I go to feed them, there are two of the cellophane wrappers from Ott's cigarette packs laying on top of the dry food.    One day, I found their spotted, catnip-filled mouse drowning in the water bowl.


Oliver sometimes drags something out of the laundry basket and covers the dog's food bowl.  He also will find a plastic bag and drag it into his litter box.


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:


> Pepper LOVES that plastic ring you pull off a gallon of milk. It has that tap poking off the end of it which causes it to move funny when it's tossed about. She flips and flips and flips the hell out of that thing.  I'll bet your cats would love to play with that!



I used to have a cat that played fetch with those and balls of aluminum foil.


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> Do I have the only retarded cat that doesn't play?????



No.  But mine is 17, she has en excuse.


----------



## Nickel

vraiblonde said:


> Do I have the only retarded cat that doesn't play?????


My mom's cat doesn't play.  She's very aloof and doesn't even like it if someone other than my mom looks at her.


----------



## jazz lady

Nickel said:


> We have about 9 of those behind the washing machine and about 17 under the couch.



  That's why only ONE at a time is given out and then taken up before bed.

Oh, and Trixie loves, loves, LOVES rubber bands.  You pick one up, shoot it, and she'll make a mad dash after it and bring it back to you.


----------



## cattitude

vraiblonde said:


> Do I have the only retarded cat that doesn't play?????



Even my truly brain damaged Forrest loves to play.  He was playing with the straw too this morning and loves to play with ribbon.


----------



## cattitude

RoseRed said:


> No.  But mine is 17, she has en excuse.




I love it when you speak French.


----------



## Cowgirl

vraiblonde said:


> Do I have the only retarded cat that doesn't play?????



Jack hates to play.  Tucker only plays if the game is "Kill the Kitten."  Chilli has two modes...play, and sleep.


----------



## RoseRed

cattitude said:


> I love it when you speak French.



Moi.


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> Moi.



It's always all about YOU, isn't it?


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> It's always all about YOU, isn't it?



Everyone knows what an attention whore I am.


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> Everyone knows what an attention whore I am.



And don't forget an unapproachable beyotch, too.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> And don't forget an unapproachable beyotch, too.



Ya, there is that.


----------



## kwillia

I know what Claudia's geeeeeeetttttin' for Christmas....


----------



## vraiblonde

kwillia said:


> I know what Claudia's geeeeeeetttttin' for Christmas....



I KNEW you were going to bump this thread!


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:


> I KNEW you were going to bump this thread!



I'm too dayum predictable...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:


> I'm too dayum predictable...



Yes, you are.


----------



## dobeday1

That's sweet. We do the same for our new kitten of 7 months. We had her since she was about 8 weeks old. We also get gifts for our 8 year old dog Buddy. Nothing wrong with that! Some people just really love their pets. I do! 

We bought Cleo our cat some feather toys, and a few toys with the bells attached. But here favorite thing to play with are plastic bottle caps. She chases and bats around a plastic bottle cap for the longest time. At first we thought that she would choke. But she never chews on them, only chases then all over. We have spent a lot of money for the best of cat toys, but Cleo chooses the simple things. Go figure!


----------

